# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  New Pool Build - Commentry + Pics

## Mundz

Hello All, 
So I am in the progress of getting a new pool built for me, and well this experience is not something that you go through every day and I am learning a lot in the process so I thought I would share my experience in a hope that I might be able to provide someone in the future with some expectations of what they will go through during a pool build. 
List of current issues *Issue* - Waste water for outdoor kitchenette sink sewerage connection. The only sewer connection points at the rear of my property are in slab of my house, . This is with the plumber for guidance at the moment.   *Resolution Option* - Running a new line down the side of my house  from the org at the front of my house to the rear. This is problematic as I have no access down the sides of my house due to the house design and an 5m tiled alfresco slab. *Resolution** Option -* Connect to the existing sewerage by penetrating through the footing to the sewerage under the house slab. I will seek engineer advice should the plumber want to access the in slab existing service  
List of resolved issues  *Issue* - Site access (Smaller machine used)  *Resolution* - Increased dig duration + cost, smaller machine meant smaller tucks could be used which reduced the cost somewhat, additionally smaller trucks came with a free closer dumpsite. This cost saving was negated by the extended duration of the dig*Issue* - Pool + Pool hut could not be dug at the same time due to pool hut footing requirements  *Resolution* - Splitting into two separate digs potential cost impact  *Issues* - Services trench around pool could not be dug by machine due to the limited width between the pool and the fence *Resolution -* Services trench being dug manually by myself @ 600 deep to meet electrical standards   _TLDR Version - Building a pool. Pics and comments below. Long post don't read if you can't be bothered._ 
For the purposes it is my intent to construct the pool hut myself as. I am doing this as I want a project to take on and I like doing things myself as it gives me a sense of achievement. The separation of works between the builder and myself are as follows 
Pool Builder Concrete pool shellFeature wallPool hut slab, including footings, pillars all to engineers spec (My engineer)Tiling around the poolSolar heating on housePool Fence.  
Me (Licensed owner builder) Landscape plansPool hut plans + engineering documentationPool hut construction past slab stageGardensAny landscapingAll drainageElectrical Services to pool pump + pool hut (Through licensed 3rd party trade)Gas Services to pool hut (Through licensed 3rd party trade)Drainage to pool pump + pool hut (Through licensed 3rd party trade)  
To provide some background about 18 months ago I purchased a "spec" home which basically cam with a basic house on a block. Pretty uninspiring right, well from day one my mind has been in overdrive about all the things that I will be doing to this block of dirt and more importantly how my future family will be able to use and enjoy the fruits of my hard work. So this was our back yard I started with.  *Looking from rear of the back yard*  http://i.imgur.com/4qDZHzZ.jpg  - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Looking to the end of the back yard* 
http://i.imgur.com/99Iqght.jpg  - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Looking from rear of the back yard*  http://i.imgur.com/XK298NX.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Looking from rear of the back yard*  http://i.imgur.com/lQLdw1n.jpg  - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
 So from the start, I have had a pretty clear idea of what I wanted to achieve, which I guess has made it slightly easier to articulate to the pool builders, but to that point before I spoke to anyone I jumped on houzz.com and started looking at all the aspects of pools which appealed to me so I could see if I could include them into what I wanted. For me this lead me to finding a few pictures which particularly took my fancy in features which I wanted to see incorporated into my pool back yard design.  _These were reference images which appealed to me for design purposes, these are NOT my finished product they are someone else's._  *Pool / Hut wrap around plus water blade*   http://i.imgur.com/nnlw6wY.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Pool Hut*  http://i.imgur.com/cQJ8zMi.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Feature wall*  http://i.imgur.com/0HbGT7H.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
After doing this I decided the easiest way for me to communicate my back yard vision would be to draw what was in my head. So I decided since I can't draw, that I would have a crack at sketchup which allowed me to conceptualise my design and draw the following.  *Concept drawing aerial view*  
http://i.imgur.com/n1lzR9R.png - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Concept drawing rear view*  http://i.imgur.com/rbMl0xk.png - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Concept drawing front view*  http://i.imgur.com/hPsCdQI.png - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
With this in hand I and knowing what I wanted I decided to give the council a call to see what potential issues there were with what I wanted to do with my own yard. I know it's my yard but do appreciate how things I do to my yard may impact my neighbours and I don't want to invest money into my property and then either have to remediate after the fact or even pull it down. After being bounced around, and around and around and being told council only set the rules they do not interpret them I finally found someone that would talk to me. (Thank Brisbane City Council, you're a pack of idiots). The person informed me of the regulations concerning the placement of my pool and my hut in relation to the fence and that a sighting variation would need to be completed to provide approvals for this. 
For me the sighting variation meant getting some plans drawn up my and presenting these to my impacted neighbour and getting them to accept (sign off) they had no principal issues which what I wanted to do impacting on their property.  
During this phase I engaged my sister who is a draftsman / landscape architect and an engineer to complete the necessary plans required to build my pool. This is the end result  *Concept Drawing*  http://i.imgur.com/ZXVZnd9.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *CAD Plans*  http://i.imgur.com/yb8cRyl.png - Larger Externally Hosted Image  
From here I started dating pool vendors, I initially asked around but I I was provided the names of two builders which I was advised would be good. Both of which claimed to have won SPASA awards etc etc. Through the dating process there were two different approaches, one approach that was taken by one vendor is that everything is possible and it was up to both of us to define that journey and get the outcome. The other approach what do you want? We will build it but you need to tell us. Simple.  
Personally for me I prefer the direct approach as I know what I want I just needed someone to build it. So away we went and signed a contract with builder #2.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Great thread, would've been better if the pictures where hosted here though.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Agreed .... good thread. 
Any further details on water treatment systems, tiles, cost that you could possibly provide now as a teaser?

----------


## Mundz

> Great thread, would've been better if the pictures where hosted here though.

  I can go change that if you like

----------


## Mundz

> Agreed .... good thread. 
> Any further details on water treatment systems, tiles, cost that you could possibly provide now as a teaser?

   Yeah I can provide a cost breakdown. I'll do it in the AM for you.

----------


## phild01

> I can go change that if you like

  ... makes the thread a bit easier to view.

----------


## Mundz

The first thing that was asked of me by the pool builder was what is our excavation path, on this front I had been proactive already and looked at google maps and routed a number of options and explored them all. 
1) Enter from the rear of the property
2) Enter from the top of the property 
3) Enter from the bottom of the property
4) Enter down the side of my property (Narrow <1.4m access  *Routes Entry Options Numbered*   *Routes Options Outlined*  
Outcomes 
1) This was possible however seemed expensive and drawn out as it involved a federal highway and further investigation there was access issues due to a hidden retaining wall between my property and the noise barrier on the freeway
2) I approached these neighbours and outlined what I was hoping to achieve, the middle neighbour was fine with it and said i could do what i wanted however the furtherest neighbour never reciprocated in follow ups to me meaning they were not keen 
3) I approached both of these neighbours and the house closes to the street couldn't care less he said knock yourself out, and the 2nd property to get to mine simply wanted a new lawn (Bingo)
4) I looked into this option however the dig cost went through the roof with the need to hire conveyor and such a small machine  *We opted for option #3*  
We were also advised by builder to source a dirt dumping location, I was fortunate enough to source a location less then 5km from so I was all set, I engaged the builder to commence markup. Armed with my plans in my hand the builder came around one Saturday morning to peg out the property and the pool area ready for the dig.  *Yard markup*  http://i.imgur.com/Z1a4LDY.jpg  - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
So the dig got scheduled in and because I needed to pass though x2 neighbours properties I had some fence removal to do. Fortunately for me my fences are all colour bond fencing which makes it pretty easy to remove and replace  *Street into neighbour #1 side access*  http://i.imgur.com/HPTadFV.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Neighbour #1 yard into neighbour #2 yard*  http://i.imgur.com/pZnVU30.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Neighbour #2 yard into my yard*  http://i.imgur.com/XtyiW6M.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
So onto the dig, initially it was explained to me that the dig process is an estimation and no real guarantee's could be made in regards to cost (Both builders told me this at the start) The estimation was provided that we would be pushing it to get it done in a day. Well into the dig once the machine got though the fill layer and to real earth things started to slow drastically down, where the machine needed to switch between the ripper and the bucket to get through the dig. All in all it took two days with the small 1.8T machine to dig my 8x4 Pool + 3x2 Shelf. 
I was additionally advised by the builder that the decision was made to dig the slab footings separate to the pool dig due to the pillars specified by my engineer being so close to the pool and the footings making it difficult to pour the pool shell against due to the requirement of both excavations. This was advised will take place after the pool has cured.  *Dig commencing*  http://i.imgur.com/UgJ5bhq.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Finished dig end of day 2*  http://i.imgur.com/WQXUcH0.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
The immediate following day the guys were onsite early (6:30) to commence the steel works and plumbing not a whole lot to report apart from the completion of the steel work and plumbing at the end of the day and ready for the concrete pour. (Starting to look like a pool  :Redface: ))  *Front*  http://i.imgur.com/nnrRrYv.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Rear*  http://i.imgur.com/pjAzAks.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Barstools*   http://i.imgur.com/8CzbZs4.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image

----------


## Mundz

The following day the builder called me on the Thursday night and said that he needed to pull the pour previously scheduled for the coming Monday forward due to bag weather on its way. I arrived home to what is now starting to look like a pool taking real form and shape.  *Concreted shell front view*  http://i.imgur.com/fLlVSSa.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image  *Concreted shell rear view*  http://i.imgur.com/AOLW6sr.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
So that is where I am currently at with the build, we now have to allow the pool to cure for two weeks before the builder wants to do any more work on the build however this is good for me as it allows me to get in and dig some of the trenches required to provide the required electrical services to the pump which I am required to supply as per the agreed contract. 
The trenches along the sides of the pool were not dug by machine as I did not have the block width to provide enough space between the pool dirt backing for the concrete to be poured against and the trench along the fence which I needed for my services so I elected to do what the pool builder though was best for the best outcome on the pool and I would dig the trenches by hand once the pour is completed. 
Can only partially dig until the pool builder removes his form work and form support (I didn't want to mess with his stuff so I dug around it for the time being.  *Services Trench - Work In Progress*  http://i.imgur.com/SfB9LFk.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
Starting on the back side digging is hard work  :Redface:   *Services Trench - Work In Progress*  http://i.imgur.com/mgENw0d.jpg - Larger Externally Hosted Image 
So there we have it. I will keep this post updated with progress but I think all in all nothing has gone horribly wrong and I am pleased with the progress.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I can go change that if you like

  Thanks Mundz, that's a lot better  :2thumbsup:

----------


## ChocDog

Great thread mate. Thorough!

----------


## r3nov8or

It's looking great. Thanks for posting. I'd never really seen a concrete pool construction from scratch before (never looked too hard I guess). Make sure you plan for an expansion joint between the pool and slab when the time comes.

----------


## r3nov8or

Also, what sent you in the concrete direction rather than inground fibreglass?

----------


## Mundz

> It's looking great. Thanks for posting. I'd never really seen a concrete pool construction from scratch before (never looked too hard I guess). Make sure you plan for an expansion joint between the pool and slab when the time comes.

  The pool builder is responsible for this so it's covered under the pool warranty (This was my greatest concern). I previously asked about this point and I can confirm that the pool builder is planning for an expansion joint between the pool and the slab.

----------


## Mundz

> Also, what sent you in the concrete direction rather than inground fibreglass?

   An irrational wife. There was no reasoning it was concrete or we're not getting a pool. I like concrete a little more anyways.

----------


## r3nov8or

> An irrational wife. There was no reasoning it was concrete or we're not getting a pool. I like concrete a little more anyways.

  I guess you eliminated the need for a crane or two, which may have been difficult in your situation.

----------


## Bigboboz

Any updates on the project? About to do a renovation on a place we just bought and home to include a pool so interested in your experience.   
Did you need to find the dumping site or does the pool company help with that?

----------


## Mundz

> Any updates on the project? About to do a renovation on a place we just bought and home to include a pool so interested in your experience.   
> Did you need to find the dumping site or does the pool company help with that?

  Hey yes updates are coming, i've been flat out with things. I will try and get some updates on the weekend for you. I am happy to also share my experience with anyone who wants info.

----------


## Mundz

Continuing to dig the services trench next to the pool

----------


## r3nov8or

> Continuing to dig the services trench next to the pool

   The pic that was here recently no longer displays. All previous pics are OK.

----------


## Mundz

The digging was getting pretty tough as my entire block is fill and there was ALOT of debris large rocks and stuff in the dirt making digging very slow. I dry hired this for 1 day @ $180 / day which turned maybe 3 weekends of hard work into one day of easier work.  
Digging close to the fence was challenging. My advise if anyone does this play on the machine for 1/2 hour in open space before attempting to commence work. Also learn how to dig before you start. It will make the job alot quicker using the arm / bucket in the correct motion. I have grew up on farm land, although I had never driven a digger before other machinery I've used helped me adapt very quickly  
More digging, this was a 1T machine but there were still times I had to jump off and re educate a rock with good of fashioned use of a crowbar.  
Not everything can be done with the digger. It is important to know what that is and when to stop. In my case I needed to leave a 2m section to dig by hand as to not risk collapsing my trench / hitting the fence / or hitting the house.  
Trenching by hand up next to the house for power, data, tv/foxtel, water, solar heating    
Its all a bit of a mess but the plumber came to run his gas and water lines, I laid the electrical conduits ready for the sparkie  
Following the completion of my trenching the builders came back to dig the footings for my pool hut. During this time the services were   
My services all presented to the back side of where the hut will be, that is sewerage (kitchenette waste), stormwater water / pool backwash, three electrical conduits running to the house (One for power, one for data, one for tv / foxtel) the  remaining two conduits run to the pool pump (one for electrical, one for control wires if needed future)  
In the following days the form work and the steel was brought in for the hut slab and the paving slab        
I boarded up next to the services so there was not a huge chunk of over pour where i wanted to bring my services up against the slab. With the digging for the tench and the footings dirt had fallen away and I not trust the concrete guys just to fill the area up with concrete which would have meant i needed to jack hammer away or come up with bends and crap which i did not want.

----------


## Mundz

One of the piers for my slab,  
Pier next to the pool, with expansion join and tie to the pool  
I started digging the hole necessary to gain access to my in slab sewerage line    
And jack hammering through the footing of my house to gain access to the sewerage.   
My neighbour was kind enough to let me use his yard. On the condition i re turfed it for them. Whether not that is reasonable or unreasonable it was more cost effective for me opposed to using a conveyor to remove dirt so i re turfed his mess of a lawn.  
This is what I started with (I gave his garden a weed as well) Note, this is a rental and this I how this particular renter looks after the yard. The reason I weeded the garden is that the weeds were encroaching onto my property with quite noxious weeds (bell vine) so I wanted to take the opportunity kill it off.   
Adjoining neighbours property ( I had to go through two properties)  
The garden I destroyed to gain access to my property  
Neighbours yard scraped   
2nd angle  
Turf time, 90m2   
I layed the turf but was not going to go too far with it, I rolled it after this as we were laying this in the rain which was the pits    
We also had to replace the garden i destroyed. This was fine by me as they had @@@@@@ plans and I wanted to plan a nice dwarfed screening tree (Magnolia little gem) This has a nice scent and will help create a screen to my back yard

----------


## Mundz

Slab poured  
Expansion joint between the pool and slabs  
Nature was kind enough try and fill the pool for free for me. Unfortunately we still need to pebble it and tile.  :Redface: (   
The arrival of the tile   
I completed the trenching to the back of the pool at the time and as it was not fully completed  
Coping going around the pool.

----------


## r3nov8or

Great progress! 
(Loving a tiny thumbnail pics  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Mundz

> Great progress! 
> (Loving a tiny thumbnail pics  )

  The thumbnail pics are nothing im doing, its just how they are uploading. I'm glad they turned out like that because large pics would be a pain in the neck.

----------


## Bigboboz

When I click on the pics they expand to bigger ones you can scroll through but you lose the comments

----------


## r3nov8or

I can see the pics quite fine the way they are, and click one when I'd like a closer look.

----------


## Mundz

I can't find a way to rotate the pics, they were correct orientation when i uploaded them but for some reason the site turned them on their side.

----------


## r3nov8or

(Assuming you use Windows...) if Windows Photo Viewer displays them correctly they should uplload correctly. If they need rotating in Photo Viewer, click the rotate to correct it and then click save and the new aspect will be saved.

----------


## Mundz

> (Assuming you use Windows...) if Windows Photo Viewer displays them correctly they should uplload correctly. If they need rotating in Photo Viewer, click the rotate to correct it and then click save and the new aspect will be saved.

  Thanks for tip, however in this case the forum uploader is rotating them for some reason.

----------


## woodbe

The normal reason for this is that there is an orientation instruction in the photo's embedded exif data. If the software you use does not alter the instruction when you rotate the photo on your computer and the forum software honours the instruction, then mess happens. There are other scenarios as well, but you get the idea. 
If you have photoshop, a good method is to use the 'Save for web' menu item which removes most of the exif, and what you see is what you get.

----------


## Mundz

So a quick update, lots has been happening  
More trenching, this is for power from the eletrical services board which will be at the back of the hut to the pool pumps  
The tiling begins for the pool surround  
More tiling (Natural Himalayan Quartz Sandstone)   
The feature wall begins, feature wall is core filled with rebar   
I had a change of heart reading water line tile. I thought this dressed the pool more. Its expensive but im glad i did it.   
Also got highlighters on the steps  
More services for the pool, this is pool lighting and some return water  
The stack stone for the wall. The stackstone colour is almond.  
Stack stone installed. The brick work around the outside was deliberate as i wanted to frame the stack stone, as i think it looks half ass when there is just a wall of stack stone and it just finishes. The remainder of the wall will be painted  
To pool company wanted to install the pumps and filters onto precast concrete slabs. I wasn't made aware of this until it was way too late. I elected to tell the pool company to stop work and that i would not build a slab as the equipment in my opinion should sit on a decent slab. I had always planned to build a hut off the back side of the wall to cover the pool equipment. The slab is 100mm thick  sitting on 50mm of crusher dust. The footing is to create a channel for all the pipes. In the event in the future there is a need to gain access the pipes will still be accessible between the pool and the slab.

----------


## Mundz

Wall finished. You can see the water blade installed  
Slab poured for pump equipment  
Finished product, you can see the preform slabs which were proposed by the pool builder. I honestly think this is very disappointing they would even suggest such rubbish given it would have taken very little additional effort to pour a slab when the pool was being built.  
Pump quipment. Install instructions to plumber. I find unless instructed trades put not thought into their work they just do without considering how practical their work is. The pool builders had a whinge about the set out. At they end of the day they didn't ask and i'm paying the bills.  
Pumps / filter installed. Don't ask why so many pumps i don't know, all i know is one is for solar heating the other two are for the pool.  
Plumbing trench filled with 5mm crushed concreted then 20mm crushed concrete on top  
More shots, eletrical is to be fitted off still  
Pool fence installed went with square past pearl silver semi frameless. Very happy with the result  
The all important resuscitation sign. I actually failed the council inspection as i didn't have this up. But this was resolved with a photo of the installed sign.

----------


## r3nov8or

It looks like you have a pump dedicated to your water feature. All looking good, you've done a great job with the pool, and with keeping the trades in check  :Smilie:   What are the pipes in the seat in the pool for? Did you put in any underwater lights?

----------


## Mundz

Two lights in the pool, one at either end and lighting in the water blade. The pipes coming out of the shelf will be for removable stainless steel stools which are being made. It has been tough keeping the trades on check, but its all about communication and speaking up for what you want.

----------


## r3nov8or

Stools. Cool! Re the resuscitation sign, here in Vic I believe it needs to be placed facing into the pool enclosure. Just a bit more handy if you don't have to drag a drowned person outside the gate to read the sign to work on them  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Great project and pics!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mundz

> Great project and pics!

  Thank you, I can't wait for it to finish. The next phase is all me to build the hut. Time to get my hands dirty  :Redface: )

----------


## Mundz

> Stools. Cool! Re the resuscitation sign, here in Vic I believe it needs to be placed facing into the pool enclosure. Just a bit more handy if you don't have to drag a drowned person outside the gate to read the sign to work on them

  Well they passed it, its double sided tape so i can move it onto the other side if i get told to.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Your excavator driver is an amateur BTW.   
My guy doesn't stop to talk on the phone, he tucks it under his earmuff and keeps digging.    :Rofl:

----------


## Mundz

> Your excavator driver is an amateur BTW.   
> My guy doesn't stop to talk on the phone, he tucks it under his earmuff and keeps digging.

  LOL, i cant remember if he stopped. Anyways, are you going to do a thread for your pool ? I'm presuming it's started ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> are you going to do a thread for your pool ? I'm presuming it's started ?

  
Hmm you must be thinking of someone else....
No pool building in my backyard.
(Not that I'm aware of anyway  :Smilie:  )   :Confused:

----------


## Mundz

Yeah my mistake

----------


## wixy

Updates?  Great read without an ending!

----------


## Mundz

> Updates?  Great read without an ending!

   Hello Wixy, yes sorry i will do a update shortly, the project took a little break as my wife and I had twin girls and I had a shoulder reconstruction. I'll post some progress updates this weekend.

----------


## Mundz

Next to come was the pebble. Now the pool builder will not pebble your pool until your pool fence is up. As you can see mine was good to go   
My kiddie shelf being pebbled     
Pebble completed and drying   
The water fill. It took close to two days i recall approximately 54,000L   
Waiting  
Presto, we're done !!!   
Checking the lighting worked. At this point in time everything needed to be run off the house with a 30m extension lead as there was no power out to the pool yet  
Blue NICE   
These pool robots are the best thing, you still need to vaccume your pool every now and then but throw this little bad boy and and it does everything, walls steps etc  
The arrival of my blocks for the planter boxes, pool house and pump shed    
6 Pallets of blocks were moved to the back of the property with my trusty wheelbarrow

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the project took a little break as my wife and I had twin girls and I had a shoulder reconstruction.

  
Excuses excuses  :Rolleyes:    
Seriously though, that looks great and just in time for summer too!   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Look great Mundz. Thanks for the update

----------

